# Connecting Cell Phone to 04 Radio



## gtotgo (Jan 12, 2005)

The owners manual talks about connecting a Cell Phone to the 04 Goat radio. 
Has anyone done this? 
What is needed to do it? 
Has anyone connected a Sirius Satelite receiver to the same radio? 
How did you do it?

The owners manual says

"Mobile Telephone
Your radio includes a telephone adapter. The phone
adapter and the radio are connected. If a mobile phone
hands-free kit with the correct features, such as mute
line and wiring for a separate speaker has been
connected to it, the sound of the radio or CD will be
muted when the phone rings, the voice of the caller will
then be heard through the vehicle’s speakers, and
VOICE ON will appear on the display. When the call
ends, the radio or CD will come back on.
If the radio is off, it will turn on for a phone call if the
vehicle’s ignition is in ON or ACCESSORY.
If a call is in progress when the vehicle is turned off, the
radio will remain on until the call is completed.
You can adjust the volume, bass, treble, fade, and
balance when a phone call is in progress without
affecting the radio settings.
3-51"


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

You have to order the Blue Tooth kit to hook up the hands free cell phone. Takes a long ass time to install, so I heard. Couldn't tell you about the sirus.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64790&highlight=bluetooth

Hmm, 400 bucks and hours of install time or my Bluetooth earpiece? I'll go with my earpiece. Somewhere in the forum they link to the installation pic's, but I don't remember where. It's truely a lot of work. I get nervous every time something says it's plug-and-play.

But congrat's on reading the manual :cheers. I don't think I'll ever get to it - for any of my cars :willy:.


----------



## gtotgo (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks for the follow up. Guess I'll be sticking with my wired headset. There's too many other goodies I'd rather buy for the Goat before this one. A ram air hood would be much more practical!

$387 for the adapter and who knows how much for two new Blue Tooth capable phones.

Thanks


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

I tied into the phone wire at the back of the radio housing for my laser jammer and amp. So when my jammer gets hit by laser, my radio mutes out. It's awesome, but was some work to get to the wire.
arty:


----------



## terryk (Feb 17, 2006)

Don't you need a mute signal or does the radio automatically mute when there is signal on the input?


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

When my jammer goes off it auto mutes the radio


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (May 7, 2005)

gtotgo said:


> Thanks for the follow up. Guess I'll be sticking with my wired headset. There's too many other goodies I'd rather buy for the Goat before this one. A ram air hood would be much more practical!
> 
> $387 for the adapter and who knows how much for two new Blue Tooth capable phones.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, the Holden Bluetooth unit is a little pricey. But it comes with all the wiring harnesses done for you so that it is truly plug-and-play. It took me just over 1 hour to do the complete installation. A very easy installation. No fancy wiring.

You can order the phone button and trim piece and then wire to a Sony or other bluetooth unit, but I would rather spend the money to have the factory unit and the ease of installation. There is a write-up on installing the Sony unit in the Knowledge Base at http://www.ls2gto.com Just click on the Knowledge Base link near the top right of the page .... just under the picture of the GTO. A cheaper way to go if you're wiring saavy.

As for a bluetooth-capable phone .... just tell your carrier you need a bluetooth-capable phone or you'll be leaving for a carrier that will provide one. They'll probably hook you up free in exchange for a one-year commitment.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I went the Sony/Ericsson HCL-30 route. Took a while to pull the stuff together,then to find time to install it- but it's awesome.


----------



## taylor65 (Aug 14, 2004)

as for satellite, there's a in-depth instruction thread on how to solder onto the motherboard of the stock hu and get cd-quality sound from any external device on ls2gto.com. i did it, but have some alternator whine. but even when the car is turned off, i don't really notice too much difference between fm modulation and the cd tap-in method. so i'm not too interested in tracking down a solution for the whine.


----------



## terryk (Feb 17, 2006)

QSGTO said:


> When my jammer goes off it auto mutes the radio


So you have nothing tied to the mute line into the radio?


----------

